# True or False game Part 2!



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Last statement was...

T/F You really should make more effort to keep in contact with friends?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

True

You feel tiered??


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

True

you like watching football


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

False

You like watching Celebrity Big Brother?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Trueish... when i'm in the mood!
T/F? You love quiz shows?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

False

You're full up from dinner?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False
Haven't had it yet!
T/F? You have lost touch with some people who you used to be very close to?


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

True  

You will be watching one born every minute later?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... too painful!     
T/F? You like spicy food?


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

False (too much of a wimp)

Completely agree with above comments re too painful to watch  

T/F You suffer from road rage?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True occasionally  
T/F You love 80s music?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

True
you cant wait for the weekend


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True... for a lie-in!
It is sunny where you are? T/F?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

False!
You have bought yourself something new today?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... I wish!
T/F? Someone you know is poorly at present?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

True (me and DH - cold/flu again!)

You can't wait for spring?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True!
Brighter mornings and longer days! Happy days!
T/F? You love flowers?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

True! (about time DH bought me some!!!) 

T/F you have a DIY project going on atm?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False tG!
T/F? Natalie from BB is getting on your nerves?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

False

You're having a lazy Sunday at home?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

False

You are meeting friends for Sunday lunch?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... in bed with nasty cold!
T/F? You love old black and white films?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

False

You like going to the cinema?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True
T/F? You prefer salty popcorn to sweet popcorn?


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

false 

have done housework this morning ?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

F
You have Watched all the soap omnibus's today


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False
you have broken most of your New Year's resolutions? T/F?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

False (didnt make any!!)

T/F You wish we were having a cold winter?!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

false!!!!!!!!!
T/F you have tried acupuncture?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

True (for over a year)

You wish it was Summer?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False...
T/F? You have nieces and nephews?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

True
you are trying to lose weight


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

true! on a permanent diet!
T/F? you watch Celebrity BB?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

False

You have a cat?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True and 2 dogs!
T/F? You got married abroad?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

False

You fancy some chocolate?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

True (and a glass of wine would be nice to go with it)  

T/FYou have done your weekly shop today?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... at work all day!
T/F? Tou love ice cream?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

True....... That's my downfall when trying to loose weight lol

T/f you had sandwiches for lunch today?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

False
T/F you  have had a busy day today?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... not yet anyway!
T/F? You are vegetarian?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

false..... nit really a veg eater id starv hehe

t/f you enjoy going to the movies?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

True..
T/F? You're currently on a tx cycle?


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

False

You are wide awake at a silly hour (like me!)


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

trueish...
T/F you are working today?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

False
you want it to snow


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

true

t/f your freezing at the moment


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

False (I'm cuddled up in bed!)

It's snowing where you live


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... no snow here, tG!
T/F? Your DH loves sport?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

false

T/F you have a pet?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

True (a cat)

You have tickets for the olympics?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

False... too far away for me!
T/F? You had a big lunch today?


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

false just breakfast but having a big tea now  

T/F your favourite flower is roses?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

false... daffodils or lilies
T/F? You love eating out?


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

TRUE - the sun is shining where you are?


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

True

T/F:  you bought petrol in the last few days because you needed it (you weren't panicking!)


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

True, red light cameon this morning
t/f you will behaving / going to a bbq this weekend


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

False - . No bbq for me .
True or false - You are sure you will get an Easter egg in the morning .


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

False, we forgot eggs due to tx!!!

T/F you love receiving presents?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

True (also like to give them)

t/f you plan to go watch titanic in 3d


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

True going 2moro can't wait!
True or false you won the grand national?


----------

